# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  best hgh for height increase?

## gymace11

hello everyone. i am a 21 year old male who has been working out for 1 and 1/2 year. i am 5'5", 155lb and am seriously considering hgh for increasing my height 2-3 inches. i appreciate any honest feedbacks.

----------


## 200byjune

nothing will happen. tops is maybe a cm. but thats not happening unless you hit puberty very late

----------


## Gear

You got more chance gaining height by hangin of a chin-up bar. Not going to happen at your age.

-Gear

----------


## PT

the only way hgh may cause growth in height is if is used at the begining and through out puberty. since your way past that stage i would take gears advice

----------


## rbfallon

That's about as obvious as I've ever seen it, 1st post for both (same) idiots. Wish a mod could delete that website address out...

----------


## Romme1

If your height is really that important to you! Then stop training, because many years of training, can decrease you by some cm's because of the erector spinea is being pushed together.

----------


## papaaj

Your growth plates may be closed so HGH may not do anything.

If you want you can go to your doctor and get them checked and see if they are still open. You would gain some height if they were open but that would only be the case if you hit puberty late. I have heard that they close completely at 21 so maybe you have a shot. 

I have heard there are ways to get taller without HGH like the hanging from a chin up bar like gear said or some ankle weight thing. If its really important to you. 

Also 5'5'' is not that short. In my opinion the short stocky dudes are the most intimidating of all.

----------


## alex51

> You got more chance gaining height by hangin of a chin-up bar. Not going to happen at your age.
> 
> -Gear


hahahahahahahhaa lol

----------


## realjo1000

there are surgeries to increase height but they are very very painful. something about cutting bones and stuff.

----------


## KingdomCome

Try it out if you have the money, height growth is supposed to stop at 25 for men.

----------


## Big

> Try it out if you have the money, height growth is supposed to stop at 25 for men.


bro the guy you just answered posted once, 6 months ago. probably safe to assume they aren't still waiting for an answer.

----------


## PT

and hgh will not make a person that has already hit puberty grow any taller

----------

